# Cichlid Tank?



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Im new to cichlids and im wondering what and how many cichlid can live in a 10 gallon aquarium (no tankmates if necessary). :?::?:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

a pair of apistos, or shellies, like multies, brevis.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

As I stated in your previous thread:

*No cichlids are suitable for 10 gallon*


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You mean a pair of apistos or shellies couldn't live in a ten gal? OMG then I must have done some terrible things in the past. How many and what kinds of cichlids do you have experience with raising and breeding. Just curious.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Apistos, Rams and Kribensis, despite their relatively small size, need much larger tanks for stability and territories, ideally over 20 gallon.

10 gal is fine for use as a breeding tank, not for long term use. Sorry


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I read that sometimes when you move a pair of cichlids to a new tank, the bond will break and havoc might arise. And in a ten gallon, there's only so much hiding space for the losing fish. 

A single fish might be better. Many people keep single Oscars (in 75 gallons or larger, of course) as pets more than ornamental fish. 

I suppose you could keep a single dwarf. Someone please correct me if this is not right...I have a bachelor convict (he's about two and a half inches) in a ten and he's all colored up and thriving. He is a bit messy so I change the water 20% twice a week.

If you have your heart set on cichlids, save up for a few more months and get yourself a really nice 40 gallon breeder/long tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"If you have your heart set on cichlids, save up for a few more months and get yourself a really nice 40 gallon breeder/long tank."

I disagree. It should say this:


If you have your heart set on cichlids, save up for a few more months and get yourself the largest tank you can afford. 

More room = more fish = more colors = more entertainment value. Other than a few bucks on the larger tank, what do you have to loose?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I do agree with the others - the majority of Cichlids need a larger tank than a 10 gallon. A pair of Kribensis may be okay in there for a bit, but I really wouldn't suggest housing them in there for more than a few months as they need a bigger tank ideally. Save up until you can get a larger and more suitable tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kribs , apistos , rams , shellies and other dwarf cichlids will do just fine in a 10 gallon tank..
but i am still kind of a rookie at this stuff...have not bred 1,000,000 fish yet...but better than half way there...


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> "If you have your heart set on cichlids, save up for a few more months and get yourself a really nice 40 gallon breeder/long tank."
> 
> I disagree. It should say this:
> 
> ...


Usually 20-60 gallons are the average size. Above 60 gets pretty expensive (thicker glass, if it's not acrylic)...obviously the *larger is the better.* If you can line and then flood your entire basement, that would be even better.  

I'm still trying to convince my mom to let me flood the whole lower floors and turn it into a tank, public-aquarium-style.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

lohachata said:


> i am still kind of a rookie at this stuff...have not bred 1,000,000 fish yet...but better than half way there...



Ahem :roll:


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> kribs , apistos , rams , shellies and other dwarf cichlids will do just fine in a 10 gallon tank..
> but i am still kind of a rookie at this stuff...have not bred 1,000,000 fish yet...but better than half way there...





Mr. fish said:


> 10 gal is fine for use as a *breeding tank*, not for long term use. Sorry


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...i am completely wrong about this..and i lied...i have never kept shellies in a 10...actually have never kept shellies at all....
but i have kept several species of pelvivichromis and apistogramma in 10 gallon tanks..not permanently ; but only for 3 or 4 years...
everybody does thing differently...it is more so about doing things that work for you..
the things that folks post on this forum should not be taken as gospel..we are often more wrong than right...
this hobby is a continuing learning experience..i started in the early 70's and am still learning all the time..


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> ok...i am completely wrong about this..and i lied...i have never kept shellies in a 10...actually have never kept shellies at all....
> but i have kept several species of pelvivichromis and apistogramma in 10 gallon tanks..not permanently ; but only for 3 or 4 years...
> everybody does thing differently...it is more so about doing things that work for you..
> the things that folks post on this forum should not be taken as gospel..we are often more wrong than right...
> this hobby is a continuing learning experience..i started in the early 70's and am still learning all the time..


We ALL learn everyday... hence why we still remain on forums.

And I agree its about what works for you, but, as an advice lender you should be pointing Newbies into the right direction FIRST then let them gradually fly their own wings and do what they feel will work best. Just because it worked for one experienced hobbyist doesn't mean it will work for someone new to the hobby is all I'm saying.

Misleading advice leads to failure and failure leads to fish death and less hobbyist/members.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

SOOoo... the general gist of all this is that 10 gallon tanks are only okay for very small cichlids under high-maintenance upkeep conditions. Perfectly doable, but why would you want to?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry to bring up a dead thread, but personally I feel that a pair of Neolamprologus Brevis would do fine in a 10 gallon aquarium. They need 10 square inches of territory around their cluster of shells, and a 10 gallon is 20 inches long, and 10 inches wide. That's ample space for the shell-dwellers to create a territory and live happy lives. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I love hearing other people's input. I just feel that this one would be okay.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for digging this up because I think people need to know that it's not ideal to keep ANY adult cichlid in a 10g, even a shelly......I keep all my cichlids in at least a 4 foot, however.......if you have a 10g tank, it may be possible to raise fry cichlids and then when they start to show there adult markings transfer them to a larger tank or sell them on.


----------

